# 2014 Custom Gheenoe Boats LoTide25 Raptor Console



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

SWEET RIG!!!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yupp pretty Freakin Awesome !!!


----------



## bnflyfish (May 15, 2011)

Can you bass fish out of that rig?


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Can you bass fish out of that rig?


Does a bear...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

> Can you bass fish out of that rig?


yes, this boats spends more time on the st. John's then in saltwater.


----------



## bnflyfish (May 15, 2011)

Great looking ride! Hope you have a garage to keep it in.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

What speeds are you seeing out of that setup? That is an awesome rig for sure! 

I'm wanting to put a 40 on the back of my B60.


----------

